# Porter cable clamp saw?



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I see the local farm and fleet has porter cable clamp saws on clearance for $60 with 2 batts charger etc. My hackzall finally gave up the ghost for good and was wondering if anyone else had tried the porter cable. I remember someone a while ago said they had tried it but I don't remember if it was a yay or nay.


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

A GC just showed me his corded PC saw he bought in 1984, still uses weekly. As far as the batts go I have no idea...I don't know if that helps you.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> A GC just showed me his corded PC saw he bought in 1984, still uses weekly. As far as the batts go I have no idea...I don't know if that helps you.


gc 's dont count !!!


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

justin said:


> gc 's dont count !!!


 
haha


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

I know the corded ones are animals and for the price I might just have to give it a try


----------

